# international 885 ?



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

will be looking at an international 885 with front wheel assist. anyone know much about these tractor s ? web says maybe poor clutches any comment or input welcome . oh ya about 8k hours


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Great tractors. We had a 584 and 585 with the 4 cylinder german diesel. Oil pickup tube for hydraulic pump can be an issue. ZF front axle can have flange problems, we stripped splines on the flange twice. The High-Low-Reverse shuttle can get worn and jam. A few $ and hours of work is worth it to tighten that linkage up.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

I know your thread title says International 885 but keep in mind that prior to the Case-IH merger of the early 1980's that Case had an 885 (David Brown tractor with Case decals) and IH also had an 885 of IH design.

As many people call them all Case-IH nowadays it can create some confusion on what is good and what is bad.


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

True, but David Brown 885 never came with front wheel assist.

Roger


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

That is true that the Case 885 never was offered with FWA but I expect half the people that reply will read the thread title only and then say great tractor or terrible tractor. Sadly many responders do not read the entire post anymore.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My cousin has a CaseIH 885 good tractor but his biggest issue has been the engine block cracking he is on his second block and that one is bad so now it is lawn art. As the other poster have stated there is a lot of different versions of the 885 so be careful.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a Case IH 885 2wd, loader, no cab. Primarily use for raking, but have baled with it in a pinch. Pretty good tractor, mine is getting close to clutch replacement at 4000 hr mark. I have the 8 fwd 4 rev tranny with hi low splitter on the dash. Only repair so far has been water pump replacement, oil pressure sending unit, and new tie rod ends.


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks to all that replied looks mostly positive . just to clarify the 885 that am considering is not a david brown model but l believe made in britan with a german built diesel engine and is in the family of the 784 , 884 and such


----------

